# Small "portfolio"



## Cormut (Oct 30, 2004)

I wouldn't really call it a portfolio, since im not doing photography for money, but it is a gallery of my better work.  Not much, as i've only been shooting since May, but I hope to add more and update more often.
Comments are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Oct 31, 2004)

where is it?

 :shock:


----------



## nomav6 (Oct 31, 2004)

j_mcquillen said:
			
		

> where is it?
> 
> :shock:


----------



## Cormut (Oct 31, 2004)

oh crap, sorry. 

www.lom.f2o.org

hehe, I was wondering why nobody responded.  duh.


----------



## elrick (Oct 31, 2004)

http://www.lom.f2o.org/04/work/roids.htm dosen't work


----------



## Cormut (Oct 31, 2004)

fixed it, thanks.


----------



## elrick (Oct 31, 2004)

Cormut said:
			
		

> fixed it, thanks.


there is only one img?


----------



## crystalview (Nov 10, 2004)

hit the "back" button.





> there is only one img?



Interesting site.  keep it up brother!!!  Nice glasses btw.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Nov 22, 2004)

Just been back to check your gallery - you've got some good shots there - you've created great atmosphere with the grainy black+white images + the lighting effects.

Did you scan the results from a print? a few of the shots seem to show a few distracting dust specks or something, which could do with being cloned out in photoshop, but other than that, good work!


----------

